# Flight Baggage>> Ayurvedic medicine and home made food & pickle



## smin (Sep 24, 2011)

I will be flying to Ausi in 2 weeks time and want to take a bottle of ayurvedic oil for my backache..will there be a problem for this..is there a limit in liters for this..? 
can this be in a glass bottle ? or doi have to put on a separate container ?
Will an ayurvedic prescription recognized by customs ?


Also i want to take some home cooked meals and pickle ..will they allow to take these on the baggage...? Is there a special way of packing these on your baggage ?:confused2:


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

smin said:


> I will be flying to Ausi in 2 weeks time and want to take a bottle of ayurvedic oil for my backache..will there be a problem for this..is there a limit in liters for this..?
> can this be in a glass bottle ? or doi have to put on a separate container ?
> Will an ayurvedic prescription recognized by customs ?
> 
> ...


Hello smin,

Ayurvedic oil is an over the counter pharmaceutical, and as such is not regulated. I brought 2 litres of hydrogen peroxide from the USA last trip home, no problem. When your bag goes through the x-ray (last thing before you get out of customs), if you are asked what it is, just say analgesic oil for backache.

I was asked about all the pill bottles in my bag, and I replied, it is just all the stuff us over 60 year olds are supposed to take. No problem.

Cheers,


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

smin said:


> I will be flying to Ausi in 2 weeks time and want to take a bottle of ayurvedic oil for my backache..will there be a problem for this..is there a limit in liters for this..?
> can this be in a glass bottle ? or doi have to put on a separate container ?
> Will an ayurvedic prescription recognized by customs ?
> 
> ...


About home cooked meals and pickle - Make sure you pack them in a well sealed airtight container. Especially the ones which are not dry like the pickle. You can get it packed at a local grocery store you might know. Pack it in a branded bag. If you pack it in a plain plastic bag then there are 99% they will throw that away.

There are a lot Indian stores here and you get most of the things like pickle etc. I think that should be the least of your worries.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

If you try and take home made food in you will be breaking the law and will get a fine possibly having to go to Court.
Any food taken in is highly regulated, no meat, no eggs, no fish, milk, fruit or seeds. They must be shop bought, unopened with ingrediants in english. 
You can buy meats & pickles in the many international food shops all over the place.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

pcrial said:


> Hello smin,
> 
> Ayurvedic oil is an over the counter pharmaceutical, and as such is not regulated. I brought 2 litres of hydrogen peroxide from the USA last trip home, no problem. When your bag goes through the x-ray (last thing before you get out of customs), if you are asked what it is, just say analgesic oil for backache.
> 
> ...


Hey,
Which visa did you apply for?


----------

